# Building a 1951 AMT Chevy Junker into a slot car.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Have you ever wondered what to do with those old model car projects that you don't want to throw away, but they are damaged through time, full of broken or missing pieces, or otherwise just plain garbage? 

Maybe these models were ones you built as a kid, obtained from a friend, or something rare that you saved from the dump? 

Whatever the case may be, here's a great way to turn a wreck into an award winning Slot Car Champion!

In the first part of our series, we will concentrate on some basic model car body work techniques and show you how to turn a junk box klunker into a 1960's era Gasser.

Enjoy the show!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Love part 1 - looking forward to the rest!
Steve


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats nice. I likey.


----------

